# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  فوائد متناثرة من كتب أهل العلم العامرة (فوائد في مختلف العلوم - متجدد)

## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
فهذه فوائد مجموعة في مختلف العلوم مما وقع ويقع لي خلال القراءة والبحث، وسأضع فيها - إن شاء الله - ما أستحليه من كلام العلماء والشعراء والأدباء وغيرهم.
وما توفيقي إلا بالله.
*****
 *الفرق بين قولهم: "منكر الحديث"، و "روى أحاديث منكرة":* 
قال ابن دقيق العيد - رحمه الله -: "مَنْ يُقَالُ فِيهِ: مُنْكَرُ الْحَدِيثِ لَيْسَ كَمَنْ يُقَالُ فِيهِ: رَوَى أَحَادِيثَ مُنْكَرَةً، لِأَنَّ مُنْكَرَ الْحَدِيثِ وَصْفٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ يَسْتَحِقُّ بِهِ التَّرْكَ لِحَدِيثِهِ، وَالْعِبَارَةُ الْأُخْرَى تَقْتَضِي أَنَّهُ وَقَعَ لَهُ فِي حِينٍ لَا دَائِمًا، وَقَدْ قَالَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ فِي مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إبْرَاهِيمَ التَّيْمِيِّ: يَرْوِي أَحَادِيثَ مُنْكَرَةً، وَقَدْ اتَّفَقَ عَلَيْهِ الْبُخَارِيُّ وَمُسْلِمٌ، وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَرْجِعُ فِي حَدِيثِ: إنَّمَا الأعمال بالنيات، وكذلك فِي زَيْدِ بْنِ أَبِي أنيسة: في بعض أحاديثه نكارة، وَهُوَ مِمَّنْ احْتَجَّ بِهِ الْبُخَارِيُّ وَمُسْلِمٌ، وَهُمَا الْعُمْدَةُ فِي ذَلِكَ"؛ نصب الراية (1/  179).

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

*فائدة في التفرقة بين الألفاظ الشرعية واصطلاحات الناس العصرية: * 
قال شيخُ الإسلامِ ابن تيمية - رحمه الله -:وَمَنْ لَمْ يَعْرِفْ لُغَةَ الصَّحَابَةِ الَّتِي كَانُوا يَتَخَاطَبُونَ بِهَا وَيُخَاطِبُهُمْ بِهَا النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَعَادَتَهُمْ فِي الْكَلَامِ، وَإِلَّا حَرَّفَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ؛ فَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْ النَّاسِ يَنْشَأُ عَلَى اصْطِلاحِ قَوْمِهِ وَعَادَتِهِمْ فِي الْأَلْفَاظِ، ثُمَّ يَجِدُ تِلْكَ الْأَلْفَاظَ فِي كَلامِ اللَّهِ أَوْ رَسُولِهِ أَوْ الصَّحَابَةِ، فَيَظُنُّ أَنَّ مُرَادَ اللَّهِ أَوْ رَسُولِهِ أَوْ الصَّحَابَةِ بِتِلْكَ الْأَلْفَاظِ مَا يُرِيدُهُ بِذَلِكَ أَهْلُ عَادَتِهِ وَاصْطِلَاحِهِ، وَيَكُونُ مُرَادُ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالصَّحَابَةِ خِلَافَ ذَلِكَ.مجموع الفتاوى (1/  243).

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

*متى ينفع غض البصر؟ (الفرق بين الزهد والورع الشكلي الظاهري، والزهد والورع الحقيقي الباطني):* 

*قال المتنبي:*

*وَإِطْرَاقُ طَرْفِ العَيْنِ لَيْسَ بِنَافِعٍ = إِذَا كَانَ طَرْفُ القَلْبِ لَيْسَ بِمُطْرِقِ*

----------


## الباحث النحوي

جميل، واصل بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

كلمات مضيئات من "هكذا علمتني الحياة"؛ لمصطفى السباعي:النفس الميتة
الشجرة التي لا تُميل الرياحُ أغصانَها شجرةٌ ميتةُ الجذور، كذلك النفس التي لا تهزها المآسي نفسٌ ماتت فيها معاني الإنسانية.الفرار عجز
كثيرًا ما نفر من الشيء؛ لعجزنا عن مواجهته."رذيلة" الوفاء!
*الوفاء فضيلة؛ ولكنه إذا كان لطاغية أصبح رذيلة*.قادة معركة التحرر
*من كان أسير هواه، لم يصلح لقيادة معركة التحرر في شعبه.*

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيك أبا معاذ ، ونفع الله بك .

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

بارك الله فيكما أستاذيَّ الكريمين ونفع بكما

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

{فَمَا ظَنُّكُمْ بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} [الصافات: 87]؟!

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

" وأحسن الناس ظنًّا بربه أطوعهم له.
كما قال الحسن البصري: إن المؤمن أحسن الظن بربه؛ فأحسن العمل، وإن الفاجر أساء الظن بربه؛ فأساء العمل.
وكيف يكون محسن الظن بربه من هو شارد عنه، حالٌّ مرتحل في مساخطه وما يغضبه، متعرض لِلعْنته، قد هان حقه وأمره عليه فأضاعه، وهان نهيه عليه فارتكبه وأصر عليه؟ وكيف يحسن الظن بربه من بارزه بالمحاربة، وعادى أولياءه، ووالى أعداءه، وجحد صفات كماله، وأساء الظن بما وصف به نفسه، ووصفه به رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وظن بجهله أن ظاهر ذلك ضلال وكفر؟ وكيف يحسن الظن بربه من يظن أنه لا يتكلم ولا يأمر ولا ينهى ولا يرضى ولا يغضب؟
وقد قال الله في حق من شك في تعلق سمعه ببعض الجزئيات، وهو السر من القول: {وَذَلِكُمْ ظَنُّكُمُ الَّذِي ظَنَنْتُمْ بِرَبِّكُمْ أَرْدَاكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ} [فصلت: 23].
فهؤلاء لما ظنوا أن الله سبحانه لا يعلم كثيرًا مما يعملون، كان هذا إساءة لظنهم بربهم، فأرداهم ذلك الظن، وهذا شأن كل من جحد صفات كماله، ونعوت جلاله، ووصفه بما لا يليق به، فإذا ظن هذا أنه يدخله الجنة، كان هذا غرورًا وخداعًا من نفسه، وتسويلاً من الشيطان، لا إحسان ظن بربه.
فتأمل هذا الموضع، وتأمل شدة الحاجة إليه، وكيف يجتمع في قلب العبد تيقنه بأنه مُلاقٍ الله، وأن الله يسمع ويرى مكانه، ويعلم سره وعلانيته، ولا يخفى عليه خافية من أمره، وأنه موقوف بين يديه، ومسئول عن كل ما عمل، وهو مقيم على مساخطه، مضيع لأوامره، معطل لحقوقه، وهو مع هذا يحسن الظن به، وهل هذا إلا من خدع النفوس، وغرور الأماني؟
وقد قال أبو أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف: دخلت أنا وعروة بن الزبير على عائشة - رضي الله عنها - فقالت: "لو رأيتما رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مرض له، وكانت عندي ستة دنانير، أو سبعة، فأمرني رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن أفرقها، قالت: فشغلني وجع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى عافاه الله، ثم سألني عنها فقال: ما فعلتِ؟ أكنتِ فرقتِ الستة الدنانير؟ فقلت: لا والله؛ لقد شغلني وجعك، قالت: فدعا بها، فوضعها في كفه، فقال: ما ظن نبي الله لو لقي الله وهذه عنده؟ وفي لفظ: ما ظن محمد بربه لو لقي الله وهذه عنده؟!".
فيا لله ما ظن أصحاب الكبائر والظلمة بالله إذا لقوه ومظالم العباد عندهم؟! فإن كان ينفعهم قولهم: حسَّنَّا ظنوننا بك، إنك لن تعذب ظالمًا ولا فاسقًا، فليصنع العبد ما شاء، وليرتكب كل ما نهاه الله عنه، وليحسن ظنه بالله، فإن النار لا تمسه، فسبحان الله! ما يبلغ الغرور بالعبد، وقد قال إبراهيم لقومه: {أَئِفْكًا آلِهَةً دُونَ اللَّهِ تُرِيدُونَ * فَمَا ظَنُّكُمْ بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} [الصافات: 86، 87]؛ أي: ما ظنكم أن يفعل بكم إذا لقيتموه وقد عبدتم غيره؟
ومن تأمل هذا الموضع حق التأمل، علم أن حسن الظن بالله هو حسن العمل نفسه، فإن العبد إنما يحمله على حسن العمل ظنُّه بربه أن يجازيه على أعماله ويثيبه عليها ويتقبلها منه، فالذي حمله على العمل حسنُ الظن، فكلما حسُن ظنه حسُن عمله، وإلا فحُسنُ الظن مع اتباع الهوى عجزٌ"؛ "الداء والدواء" لابن القيم (ص: 25 - 27).

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> " وأحسن الناس ظنًّا بربه أطوعهم له.
> كما قال الحسن البصري: إن المؤمن أحسن الظن بربه؛ فأحسن العمل، وإن الفاجر أساء الظن بربه؛ فأساء العمل.


بوركت يا أبا معاذ.
أليس هذا المعنى قد ورد في الحديث: ((لو أحسنوا الظنَّ لأحسنوا العمل))؟!
[لا أعرف تخريجه]

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

> بوركت يا أبا معاذ.
> أليس هذا المعنى قد ورد في الحديث: ((لو أحسنوا الظنَّ لأحسنوا العمل))؟!
> [لا أعرف تخريجه]


بارك الله فيك قارئنا المليجي.
هو ليس بحديث، ولكنه أثر للحسن البصري أيضًا، كما في منهاج العابدين للغزالي، والداء والدواء لابن القيم، والتذكرة للقرطبي!

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

"ومَن داوَمَ على تَرْكِ السُّننِ الرَّاتبة، لَمْ يُمكَّنْ مِنْ حُكْمٍ، ولا شَهادةٍ، ولا فُتْيَا، مع إصراره على ذلك، فكيف بمن داومَ على تركِ الجماعةِ، التي هي أعظمُ شعائرِ الإسلام؟!"؛ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة في "مختصر الفتاوى المصرية" (ص: 59)

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

*المذكر والمؤنث في رأس الإنسان*:
"وقالوا: كل ما في رأس الإنسان من اسم لا هاء فيه، فهو مذكر، إلا ثلاثة أحرف: العين، والأذن، والسن؛ فإن هذه الأسماء مؤنثة، وسائره مذكر؛ نحو الخد والرأس والصدغ والشارب"؛ المذكر والمؤنث - (ج 1 / ص 1) لسعيد بن إبراهيم التستري الكاتب.

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

*الفرق بين ألفاظ المشيئة والمحبة والإرادة والأمر:*
قال الإمام ابن القيم - رحمه الله -:
فصل: وههنا أمر يجب التنبيه عليه والتنبه له، وبمعرفته تزول إشكالاتٌ كثيرة تَعرِض لمن لم يُحط به علمًا، وهو أن الله سبحانه له الخلقُ والأمر، وأمره سبحانه نوعان: أمر كوني قدريٌّ، وأمر دينيٌّ شرعي، فمشيئتُه سبحانه متعلقةٌ بخلقه وأمره الكونيِّ، وكذلك تتعلَّق بما يحب وبما يكرهه، كله داخل تحت مشيئته، كما خَلَقَ إبليسَ وهو يبغضه، وخلق الشياطينَ والكفارَ والأعيان والأفعال المسخوطةَ له وهو يبغضها؛ فمشيئته سبحانه شاملةٌ لذلك كله.
وأما محبته ورضاه، فمتعلقةٌ بأمره الدينيِّ وشرعِه الذي شرعه على ألسنة رسله؛ فما وُجد منه تعلقتْ به المحبةُ والمشيئة جميعًا، فهو محبوب للرب واقع بمشيئته؛ كطاعات الملائكة والأنبياء والمؤمنين، وما لم يوجد منه تعلقتْ به محبتُه وأمره الديني، ولم تتعلق به مشيئتُه، وما وجد من الكفر والفسوق والمعاصي تعلقت به مشيئتُه، ولم تتعلق به محبتُه ولا رضاه ولا أمرُه الديني، وما لم يوجد منها لم تتعلق به مشيئته ولا محبته.
فلفظ المشيئة كونيٌّ، ولفظ المحبة دينيٌّ شرعي، ولفظ الإرادة ينقسم إلى إرادة كونيةٍ؛ فتكون هي المشيئةَ، وإرادةٍ دينية؛ فتكون هي المحبةَ"؛ *شفاء العليل في مسائل القضاء والقدر والحكمة والتعليل (ص: 47 - 48)*.

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

*العقل يوجب تقديم النقل على العقل:*
"إِذَا تَعَارَضَ الْعَقْلُ وَالنَّقْلُ، وَجَبَ تَقْدِيمُ النَّقْلِ؛ لِأَنَّ الْجَمْعَ بَيْنَ الْمَدْلُولَيْن  ِ جَمْعٌ بَيْنَ النَّقِيضَيْنِ، وَرَفَعُهُمَا رَفْعُ النَّقِيضَيْنِ، وَتَقْدِيمُ الْعَقْلِ مُمْتَنِعٌ؛ لِأَنَّ الْعَقْلَ قَدْ دَلَّ عَلَى صِحَّةِ السَّمْعِ وَوُجُوبِ قَبُولِ مَا أَخْبَرَ بِهِ الرَّسُولُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَلَوْ أَبْطَلْنَا النَّقْلَ لَكُنَّا قَدْ أَبْطَلْنَا دَلَالَةَ الْعَقْلِ، وَلَوْ أَبْطَلْنَا دَلَالَةَ الْعَقْلِ لَمْ يَصْلُحْ أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَارِضًا لِلنَّقْلِ؛ لِأَنَّ مَا لَيْسَ بِدَلِيلٍ لَا يَصْلُحُ لِمُعَارَضَةِ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الْأَشْيَاءِ، فَكَانَ تَقْدِيمُ الْعَقْلِ مُوجِبًا عَدَمَ تَقْدِيمِهِ، فَلَا يَجُوزُ تَقْدِيمُهُ. وَهَذَا بَيِّنٌ وَاضِحٌ؛ فَإِنَّ الْعَقْلَ هُوَ الَّذِي دَلَّ عَلَى صِدْقِ السَّمْعِ وَصِحَّتِهِ، وَأَنَّ خَبَرَهُ مُطَابِقٌ لِمُخْبِرِهِ، فَإِنْ جَازَ أَنْ تَكُونَ الدَّلَالَةُ بَاطِلَةً لِبُطْلَانِ النَّقْلِ، لَزِمَ أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ الْعَقْلُ دَلِيلًا صَحِيحًا، وَإِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ دَلِيلًا صَحِيحًا، لَمْ يَجُزْ أَنْ يُتَّبَعَ بِحَالٍ، فَضْلًا عَنْ أَنْ يُقَدَّمَ، فَصَارَ تَقْدِيمُ الْعَقْلِ عَلَى النَّقْلِ قَدْحًا فِي الْعَقْلِ"؛ شرح الطحاوية لابن أبي العز الحنفي، ت الأرناؤوط والتركي (1/  227).

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

* الظلمُ محرَّم مطلقًا:* 
قال شيح الإسلام - رحمه الله -: "معلوم أنَّا إذا تكلمنا فيمن هو دون الصحابة، مثل الملوك المختلفين على المُلك، والعلماء والمشايخ المختلفين في العِلم والدين، وجب أن يكون الكلامُ بعلم وعدل، لا بجهل وظلم؛ فإن العدلَ واجب لكل أحدٍ، على كل أحد، في كل حال، والظلمُ محرَّم مطلقًا، لا يباح قط بحال، قال - تعالى -: {وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى} [المائدة: 8]، وهذه الآية نزلت بسبب بُغضهم للكفار، وهو بُغض مأمورٌ به، فإذا كان البُغض الذي أمر الله به قد نُهي صاحبُه أن يظلمَ مَن أبغضَه، فكيف في بُغضِ مسلمٍ بتأويلٍ وشبهة أو بهوى نفس؟! فهو أحقُّ أن لا يُظلمَ، بل يعدل عليه"؛ منهاج السنة، (5/ 126 - 127).

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

جزاك الله خيرًا أبا معاذ، وأحسن الله إليك!

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

وجزاك أخي أبا أروى، وبارك الله لك، تقبل تهنئتي بزواجك الميمون.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ما شاء الله ... جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

> ما شاء الله ... جزاك الله خيراً


وجزاك خيرًا أخي الكريم.

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

*اللغات الواردة في (إصبع) و(أنملة):*
*قال الزبيدي:* "قَالَ شَيْخُنا: وَقَدْ جَمَعَ العِزُّ القَسْطَلانِيُّ اللُّغاتِ التِّسْعَةَ فِي البَيْتِ المَشْهُورِ مَعَ لُغاتِ الإِصْبَعِ، فَقَالَ:
وَهَمْزُ أنْمُلَةٍ ثَلِّثْ وَثالِثُه = والتِّسْعُ فِي أصْبُع واخْتِمْ بأُصْبُوعِ"؛ تاج العروس (31/  41).

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

*كُلُّ مَنْ اسْتَقْرَأَ أَحْوَالَ الْعَالَمِ، وَجَدَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ أَحَدَّ وَأَسَدَّ عَقْلًا مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ:*
"مِنْ الْمَعْلُومِ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْحَدِيثِ يُشَارِكُونَ كُلَّ طَائِفَةٍ فِيمَا يَتَحَلَّوْنَ بِهِ مِنْ صِفَاتِ الْكَمَالِ وَيَمْتَازُونَ عَنْهُمْ بِمَا لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمْ. فَإِنَّ الْمُنَازِعَ لَهُمْ لَا بُدَّ أَنْ يَذْكُرَ فِيمَا يُخَالِفُهُمْ فِيهِ طَرِيقًا أُخْرَى؛ مِثْلَ الْمَعْقُولِ وَالْقِيَاسِ وَالرَّأْيِ وَالْكَلَامِ وَالنَّظَرِ وَالِاسْتِدْلَا  لِ وَالْمُحَاجَّةِ وَالْمُجَادَلَة  ِ وَالْمُكَاشَفَة  ِ وَالْمُخَاطَبَة  ِ وَالْوَجْدِ وَالذَّوْقِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ. وَكُلُّ هَذِهِ الطُّرُقِ لِأَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ صَفْوَتُهَا وَخُلَاصَتُهَا: فَهُمْ أَكْمَلُ النَّاسِ عَقْلًا؛ وَأَعْدَلُهُمْ قِيَاسًا وَأَصْوَبُهُمْ رَأْيًا وَأَسَدُّهُمْ كَلَامًا وَأَصَحُّهُمْ نَظَرًا وَأَهْدَاهُمْ اسْتِدْلَالًا وَأَقْوَمُهُمْ جَدَلًا وَأَتَمُّهُمْ فِرَاسَةً وَأَصْدَقُهُمْ إلْهَامًا وَأَحَدُّهُمْ بَصَرًا وَمُكَاشَفَةً وَأَصْوَبُهُمْ سَمْعًا وَمُخَاطَبَةً وَأَعْظَمُهُمْ وَأَحْسَنُهُمْ وَجْدًا وَذَوْقًا. وَهَذَا هُوَ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إلَى سَائِرِ الْأُمَمِ وَلِأَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ وَالْحَدِيثِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إلَى سَائِرِ الْمِلَلِ. *فَكُلُّ مَنْ اسْتَقْرَأَ أَحْوَالَ الْعَالَمِ وَجَدَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ أَحَدَّ وَأَسَدَّ عَقْلًا وَأَنَّهُمْ يَنَالُونَ فِي الْمُدَّةِ الْيَسِيرَةِ مِنْ حَقَائِقِ الْعُلُومِ وَالْأَعْمَالِ أَضْعَافَ مَا يَنَالُهُ غَيْرُهُمْ فِي قُرُونٍ وَأَجْيَالٍ وَكَذَلِكَ أَهْلُ السُّنَّةِ وَالْحَدِيثِ تَجِدُهُمْ كَذَلِكَ مُتَمَتِّعِينَ. وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ اعْتِقَادَ الْحَقِّ الثَّابِتِ يُقَوِّي الْإِدْرَاكَ وَيُصَحِّحُهُ قَالَ تَعَالَى: {وَالَّذِينَ اهْتَدَوْا زَادَهُمْ هُدًى} [محمد: 17]، وَقَالَ: {وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا * وَإِذًا لَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ لَدُنَّا أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا * وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا} [النساء: 66 - 68]*، وَهَذَا يُعْلَمُ تَارَةً بِمَوَارِدِ النِّزَاعِ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ غَيْرِهِمْ فَلَا تَجِدُ مَسْأَلَةً خُولِفُوا فِيهَا إلَّا وَقَدْ تَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ الْحَقَّ مَعَهُمْ. وَتَارَةً بِإِقْرَارِ مُخَالِفِيهِمْ وَرُجُوعِهِمْ إلَيْهِمْ دُونَ رُجُوعِهِمْ إلَى غَيْرِهِمْ أَوْ بِشَهَادَتِهِمْ عَلَى مُخَالِفِيهِمْ بِالضَّلَالِ وَالْجَهْلِ. وَتَارَةً بِشَهَادَةِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ شُهَدَاءُ اللَّهِ فِي الْأَرْضِ. وَتَارَةً بِأَنَّ كُلَّ طَائِفَةٍ تَعْتَصِمُ بِهِمْ فِيمَا خَالَفَتْ فِيهِ الْأُخْرَى وَتَشْهَدُ بِالضَّلَالِ عَلَى كُلِّ مَنْ خَالَفَهَا أَعْظَمُ مِمَّا تَشْهَدُ بِهِ عَلَيْهِمْ. فَأَمَّا شَهَادَةُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ شُهَدَاءُ اللَّهِ فِي الْأَرْضِ: فَهَذَا أَمْرٌ ظَاهِرٌ مَعْلُومٌ بِالْحِسِّ وَالتَّوَاتُرِ لِكُلِّ مَنْ سَمِعَ كَلَامَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ لَا تَجِدُ فِي الْأُمَّةِ عُظِّمَ أَحَدٌ تَعْظِيمًا أَعْظَمَ مِمَّا عُظِّمُوا بِهِ وَلَا تَجِدُ غَيْرَهُمْ يُعَظَّمُ إلَّا بِقَدْرِ مَا وَافَقَهُمْ فِيهِ كَمَا لَا يُنْقَصُ إلَّا بِقَدْرِ مَا خَالَفَهُمْ....." مجموع الفتاوى (4/  9)

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

*فائدة حول شهر جُمادَى*:
"وَجُمَادَى مِنْ الشُّهُورِ مُؤَنَّثَةٌ، قَالَ ابْنُ الْأَنْبَارِيِّ  : وَأَسْمَاءُ الشُّهُورِ كُلُّهَا مُذَكَّرَةٌ، إلَّا جُمَادَيَيْنِ، فَهُمَا مُؤَنَّثَتَانِ؛ تَقُولُ: مَضَتْ جُمَادَى بِمَا فِيهَا؛ قَالَ الشَّاعِرُ:
*إذَا جُمَادَى مَنَعَتْ قَطْرَهَا = زَانَ جَنَابَيْ عَطَنٍ مُعْصِفٍ*
ثُمَّ قَالَ: فَإِنْ جَاءَ تَذْكِيرُ جُمَادَى فِي شِعْرٍ، فَهُوَ ذَهَابٌ إلَى مَعْنَى الشَّهْرِ، كَمَا قَالُوا: هَذِهِ أَلْفُ دِرْهَمٍ، عَلَى مَعْنَى هَذِهِ الدَّرَاهِمُ، وَقَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ: جُمَادَى مُؤَنَّثَةٌ وَالتَّأْنِيثُ لِلِاسْمِ، فَإِنْ ذُكِّرَتْ فِي شِعْرٍ فَإِنَّمَا يُقْصَدُ بِهَا الشَّهْرُ، وَهِيَ غَيْرُ مَصْرُوفَةٍ لِلتَّأْنِيثِ وَالْعَلَمِيَّة  ِ، وَالْجَمْعُ عَلَى لَفْظِهَا جُمَادَيَاتٌ، وَالْأُولَى وَالْآخِرَةُ صِفَةٌ لَهَا؛ فَالْآخِرَةُ بِمَعْنَى الْمُتَأَخِّرَة  ِ، قَالُوا: وَلَا يُقَالُ جُمَادَى الْأُخْرَى؛ لِأَنَّ الْأُخْرَى بِمَعْنَى الْوَاحِدَةِ، فَتَتَنَاوَلُ الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  َ وَالْمُتَأَخِّر  َةَ؛ فَيَحْصُلُ اللَّبْسُ؛ فَقِيلَ: الْآخِرَةُ؛ لِتَخْتَصَّ بِالْمُتَأَخِّر  َةِ، وَيُحْكَى أَنَّ الْعَرَبَ حِينَ وَضَعَت الشُّهُورَ وَافَقَ الْوَضْعُ الْأَزْمِنَةَ؛ فَاشْتُقَّ لِلشُّهُورِ مَعَانٍ مِنْ تِلْكَ الْأَزْمِنَةِ، ثُمَّ كَثُرَ حَتَّى اسْتَعْمَلُوهَا فِي الْأَهِلَّةِ وَإِنْ لَمْ تُوَافِقْ ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانَ؛ فَقَالُوا: رَمَضَانُ لَمَّا أَرْمَضَتْ الْأَرْضُ مِنْ شِدَّةِ الْحَرِّ، وَشَوَّالٌ لَمَّا شَالَتْ الْإِبِلُ بِأَذْنَابِهَا لِلطُّرُوقِ، وَذُو الْقِعْدَةِ لَمَّا ذَلَّلُوا الْقِعْدَانَ لِلرُّكُوبِ، وَذُو الْحَجَّةِ لَمَّا حَجُّوا، وَالْمُحَرَّمُ لَمَّا حَرَّمُوا الْقِتَالَ أَوْ التِّجَارَةَ، وَالصَّفَرُ لَمَّا غَزَوْا فَتَرَكُوا دِيَارَ الْقَوْمِ صِفْرًا، وَشَهْرُ رَبِيعٍ لَمَّا أَرْبَعَتْ الْأَرْضُ وَأَمْرَعَتْ، وَجُمَادَى لَمَّا جَمَدَ الْمَاءُ، وَرَجَبٌ لَمَّا رَجَّبُوا الشَّجَرَ، وَشَعْبَانُ لَمَّا أَشْعَبُوا الْعُودَ"؛ المصباح المنير في غريب الشرح الكبير (1/  107، 108).

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

آثار الأعمال:
"وطوبى لمن إذا مات ماتتْ معه ذنوبُه، والويل الطويل لمن يموت وتبقى ذنوبُه مائةَ سنة ومائتي سنة أو أكثر، يُعذَّب بها في قبره، ويُسأل عنها إلى آخر انقراضها، وقال تعالى: {وَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَدَّمُوا وَآثَارَهُمْ} [يس: 12]؛ أي: نكتب أيضًا ما أخَّروه من آثار أعمالهم كما نكتب ما قدَّموه، وفي مثله قوله تعالى: {يُنَبَّأُ الْإِنْسَانُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِمَا قَدَّمَ وَأَخَّرَ} [القيامة: 13]، وإنما أخَّر آثارَ أعماله من سُنة سيئة عمِل بها غيرُه"؛ إحياء علوم الدين (2/  74).

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

من غيرة النساء:
(و) عَن ابْن الأَعْرَابِيّ: الجَرْبَاءُ (:  الجَارِيَةُ المَلِيحَةُ) سُمِّيَت جَرْبَاءَ؛ لأَنَّ النِّسَاءَ  يَنْفِرْنَ عَنْهَا؛ لِتَقْبِيحها بِمَحَاسِنِهَا مَحَاسِنَهُنَّ، وَكَانَ  لعَقِيلِ بنِ عُلَّفَةَ المُرِّيِّ بنْتٌ يقالُ لَهَا: الجَرْبَاءُ،  وَكَانَت من أَحْسَنِ النِّسَاءِ. تاج العروس (2/  146).

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

*فائدة في ضبط اليَاس بن مُضر:*
قال محقق سيرة ابن هشام [السقا وآخرون] في هامش (1/  107):
يحمل بَعضهم اليَاس بن مُضر على إلْيَاس النَّبِي فِي همز أَوله، وَالصَّوَاب فِي اليَاس بن مُضر أَن تعْتَبر فِيهِ الْألف وَاللَّام زائدتين، كزيادتهما فِي الْفضل وَالْعَبَّاس، وأنهما داخلتان على الْمصدر الّذي هُوَ الْيَأْس، وَقد تسهل همزته الثَّانِيَة، فَيُقَال فِيهِ الْيَاس. أما إلْيَاس النَّبِي، فَهُوَ بِقطع الْهمزَة الأولى مَفْتُوحَة أَو مَكْسُورَة (رَاجع شرح الْقَامُوس مَادَّة ألس). ا هـ.
قال في تاج العروس (15/  404):
والْياسُ بنُ مُضَرَ فِي التَّحْتيَّة، وَهُوَ اسمٌ عِبرانيٌّ، انْتهى. قَالَ الجَوْهَرِيّ: وَقد سَمَّت العرَب بِهِ، وَهُوَ الياسُ بنُ مُضَرَ بن نِزار بن مَعَدِّ بن عدنان، قَالَ الصَّاغانِيّ: قياسُه إلياسَ النَّبيَّ صلواتُ الله عَلَيْهِ على الْياس بن مُضَرَ فِي التَّركيب قياسٌ فاسدٌ؛ لأَنَّ ابْن مُضَرَ الأَلِف وَاللَّام فِيهِ مثلهمَا فِي الْفضل، وَكَذَلِكَ أَخوه النَّاسُ عَيْلانُ، وَمَا كَانَ صِفةً فِي أَصلِه أَو مَصدرًا فدخولُ الأَلِف وَاللَّام فِيهِ غيرُ مُلازمٍ.

----------


## أبو معاذ المنفلوطي

صحبه ثلاثًا وثلاثين سنة ولم يتعلم منه إلا ثماني مسائل!

روي عن حاتم الأصم تلميذ شقيق البلخي رضي الله عنهما أنه قال له شقيق: منذ كم صحبتني؟ قال حاتم: منذ ثلاث وثلاثين سنة، قال: فما تعلمت مني في هذه المدة؟ قال: ثماني مسائل، قال شقيق له: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون! ذهب عمري معك ولم تتعلم إلا ثماني مسائل؟! قال: يا أستاذ لم أتعلم غيرها، وإني لا أحب أن أكذب، فقال: هات هذه الثماني مسائل حتى أسمعها، قال حاتم:
نظرت إلى هذا الخلق فرأيت كل واحد يحب محبوبا فهو مع محبوبه إلى القبر فإذا وصل إلى القبر فارقه فجعلت الحسنات محبوبي فإذا دخلت القبر دخل محبوبي معي.
فقال: أحسنت يا حاتم، فما الثانية؟
فقال: نظرت في قول الله عز وجل: {وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنِ الْهَوَى * فَإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى} [النازعات: 40، 41]، فعلمت أن قوله سبحانه وتعالى هو الحق، فأجهدت نفسي في دفع الهوى حتى استقرت على طاعة الله تعالى.
الثالثة: أني نظرت إلى هذا الخلق فرأيت كل ممن معه شيء له قيمة ومقدار رفعه وحفظه، ثم نظرت إلى قول الله عز وجل: {مَا عِنْدَكُمْ يَنْفَدُ وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ بَاقٍ} [النحل: 96]، فكلما وقع معي شيء له قيمة ومقدار وجهته إلى الله؛ ليبقى عنده محفوظا.
الرابعة: أني نظرت إلى هذا الخلق فرأيت كل واحد منهم يرجع إلى المال وإلى الحسب والشرف والنسب، فنظرت فيها فإذا هي لا شيء، ثم نظرت إلى قول الله تعالى: {إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ} [الحجرات: 13]، فعملت في التقوى حتى أكون عند الله كريما.
الخامسة: أني نظرت إلى هذا الخلق وهم يطعن بعضهم في بعض ويلعن بعضهم بعضا، وأصل هذا كله الحسد، ثم نظرت إلى قول الله عز وجل: {نَحْنُ قَسَمْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ مَعِيشَتَهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا} [الزخرف: 32]، فتركت الحسد واجتنبت الخلق، وعلمت أن القسمة من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى فتركت عداوة الخلق عني.
السادسة: نظرت إلى هذا الخلق يبغي بعضهم على بعض ويقاتل بعضهم بعضا، فرجعت إلى قول الله عز وجل: {إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ عَدُوًّا} [فاطر: 6]، فعاديته وحده واجتهدت في أخذ حذري منه؛ لأن الله تعالى شهد عليه أنه عدو لي فتركت عداوة الخلق غيره.
السابعة: نظرت إلى هذا الخلق فرأيت كل واحد منهم يطلب هذه الكسرة فيذل فيها نفسه ويدخل فيما لا يحل له، ثم نظرت إلى قوله تعالى: {وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا عَلَى اللَّهِ رِزْقُهَا} [هود: 6]، فعلمت أني واحد من هذه الدواب التي على الله رزقها، فاشتغلت بما لله تعالى عليَّ، وتركت ما لي عنده.
الثامنة: نظرت إلى هذا الخلق فرأيتهم كلهم متوكلين على مخلوق؛ هذا على ضيعته، وهذا على تجارته، وهذا على صناعته، وهذا على صحة بدنه، وكلُّ مخلوق متوكل على مخلوق مثله، فرجعت إلى قوله تعالى: {وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ} [الطلاق: 3]، فتوكلت على الله عز وجل فهو حسبي.
إحياء علوم الدين (1/  65)

----------

